# Dictionary for the Petroleum Industry



## تولين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لكل اعضاء هندسة البترول اقدم ليكم القاموس

Dictionary for the Petroleum Industry


واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


التحميل من الرابط التالي


http://www.multiupload.com/GXVMJPCV6N





تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## BOYKA (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## تولين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

boyka قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين
> ربنا يوفقك





شكرااااااااااا لمرورك الكريم واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## aidsami (29 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks lot off


----------



## تولين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

aidsami قال:


> thanks lot off




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك الكريم
​


----------



## ALYAWER (25 مارس 2013)

تقبل شكريو تقديري...شكرا


----------



## eliker bahij (28 مارس 2013)

Thanksssssssssss , the link is not working .​


----------

